# Chandeleur Islands



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Ran my 20’ Pioneer Sportfish out to the Islands in about 1’ to 2’ seas. We stayed two nights at the Chandeleur Islander. It’s an old Jack up rig that is converted to a nice fishing lodge. It is located between North Island and New Harbor island. Fishing was tough and no one was catching much. My brother and I caught several nice trout and some Redfish on our first day there, near North Island. The next morning we ran to Free Mason Island in search of larger trout. They were not there. Went back to New Harbor Island and caught a nice mess of Flounder on the last day Louisiana season was open for them. We were not sure of the size limit and threw several back that were 12”. Still kept enough to feed everyone a nice meal that night. I highly recommend the Chandeleur Islander Fishing Lodge. Food was awesome and all the drinks were free. Their hospitality is awesome and the price is very reasonable.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Pics. So you can’t say it ain’t so.
Trip back in was a bit rough. But we made it fine. 35 miles south of Ocean Springs, MS.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry. Double posted some of the pics.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like a fun trip and the weather was cooperative. Biloxi Marsh is on my winter trip list.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boardfeet said:


> View attachment 1096799
> View attachment 1096800
> View attachment 1096801
> View attachment 1096802
> ...


Excellent! Mr. Frank Hope it was not to much of a Endeavor and Hope ya'll had fun! Looked fun but hot! Thanks for the pic's and report! How's the shoulder holding up?


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report and pictures to boot. Looks like a good time for you guys.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

That looks like a great trip, any pics of the accommodations?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry. I didn’t take any pics of the accommodations. The weather was actually pretty cool and the seas were calm for the most part. Shoulder held up well and we caught More fish than anyone else at the lodge. The bunk room was clean and comfortable and the bathroom and shower were also.
The food was incredibly good. Some of the best bread pudding I have ever eaten. Great breakfast, delicious hamburgers cooked on a black stone for lunch and awesome dinner every night. All the ice cold beer you can drink and an open bar with plenty of booze. They are willing to accommodate smaller groups where the expedition boats will not. The Islander can accommodate up to 23 fishermen. There was five on the boat the first night we were there and eight the second night. My brother and I had a bunk room with six beds to ourselves and our own private bathroom.
I highly recommend the Chandeleur Islander Lodge.






Chandleur Islander Fishing Lodge


Full service meal and lodging accomodations on a jacked-up platform located in the Chandeleur Island chain.




www.chandeleur-islander.com


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

It was about a 34 mile run out there from Ocean Springs, MS.
We made it out in about an hour and a half. I only ran about 25 kts or so. I don’t like to run fast. Just cruise. The ride back in was a bit bumpy the last 12 miles or so and I pulled her back to 10 kts. We were not in a hurry and didn’t want to get wet. We only ran aground twice while fishing around the islands. They told us we would. Thank goodness for Minn Kota Terrova. Tilt the Suzuki up and we could float in about 15” of water. The Terrova pulled us across several flats and we fished the edges. Just be careful with the TM. If you make it cavitate it will blow the fish out. I used it on the lowest setting possible to maintain headway when we were approaching an area we wanted to fish from the boat or wading.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

good report frank. makes me wanna travel over that way. i had to google it to see exactly where it was. 
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

jack2 said:


> good report frank. makes me wanna travel over that way. i had to google it to see exactly where it was.
> jack


Thanks Jack. We had a really good time. The only drawback you would encounter is the lack of Natty Lite. They only had Bud Lite and Miller Lite. 🤣


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Headed out to the Pelican on Nov 11th. My buddy went last week. That cold front shut down the fish and the fishermen. Stuck on the mother ship for 40 hours in howling winds. Them's the breaks. Nice haul of flatties!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Headed out to the Pelican on Nov 11th. My buddy went last week. That cold front shut down the fish and the fishermen. Stuck on the mother ship for 40 hours in howling winds. Them's the breaks. Nice haul of flatties!


Thanks!
Hope you have a great trip. We threw back at least four flounder that were about 12”. Kept a total of 10. We caught them on Gulp mud minnows with a 1/8 oz white jig head. The gulp baits were a copper color with a white belly. All the flounder were caught in about 2’ of water on the east end of New Harbor island. Bouncing the bait along the bottom. Slow retrieve.











https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/berkley-gulp!-saltwater-mud-minnows?ds_e=MICROSOFT&ds_c=BPS%7CShopping%7CSmart%7CCatchAll%7CGeneral%7CNAud%7CHigh%7CNMT&msclkid=f0297c56b91715fb52481f0ff25c1dd3&gclid=f0297c56b91715fb52481f0ff25c1dd3&gclsrc=3p.ds


----------



## jrrax1279 (5 mo ago)

Awesome!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the report. I went out there on Due South Charters out of the Golden Nugget for 3 days and it was fun, didn't know they have a lodge built out there now.


----------

